# NetPBM Standalone Binaries



## itroxx (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich benutze auf einem Linux Webserver die NetPBM Standalone Binaries
des gallery.sourceforge.net Projekts. Die funktionieren auch soweit.
Nun möchte ich aber gerne eine weitere NetPBM Funktion nutzten und zwar
ppmlabel.
Jetzt versuche ich schon seit gestern diese Standalone Binaries zu kompilieren.
Das Problem ist nur das ich quasi keine Ahnung von Linux habe und auch
nur eine Knoppix STD Version von Cd gebootet. Dürfte aber doch trotzdem gehen oder?

Was ich glaube verstanden zu haben ist:

-ich benötige die jpeglib-6b
- die muss dann installiert werden

-die netpbm müssen kompiliert werden und zwar müssen die
Teile der jpeglib mit in die binaries und nicht verlinkt sein - richtig?

Nur wie mache ich das Ganze?
Hatte es soweit schon hinbekommen das ich die jpeglib installiert hatte
und dann mit make die netpbm binaries erstellt hatte. Aber irgendwie
nicht mit den jpeglib teilen drin (die erstellten Dateien waren deutlich kleiner als
die von der Gallery-Seite)

jpeglib unpack
./configure im lib-dir
(dort habe ich die Pfade angepasst

```
# For compiling with source and object files in different directories.
srcdir = .
# Where to install the programs and man pages.
prefix = /ramdisk/home/knoppix/Desktop/jpeglib
#prefix = /usr/local
exec_prefix = ${prefix}
bindir = $(exec_prefix)/bin
libdir = $(exec_prefix)/lib
includedir = $(prefix)/include
binprefix =
manprefix =
manext = 1
mandir = $(prefix)/man/man$(manext)
```

Aber wofür sind die weiteren Pfade INSTALL?


```
# installation program
INSTALL= /ramdisk/home/knoppix/Desktop/jpeginstall -c
#INSTALL= /usr/bin/install -c
INSTALL_PROGRAM= ${INSTALL}
INSTALL_LIB= ${INSTALL} -m 644
INSTALL_DATA= ${INSTALL} -m 644
# End of configurable options.
```

muss ich danach make install oder nur make machen?
ist die Libary dann installiert?

Soweit erstmal
Wäre für Hilfe echt dankbar

Gruß Daniel


----------



## itroxx (19. Mai 2004)

Bei der NetPBM Installation erhält kommt nach
./configure
einige Abfragen und es wird die Datei makefile.config erstellt.


```
####Lines above were copied from Makefile.config.in by 'configure'.
####Lines below were added by 'configure' based on the GNU platform.
DEFAULT_TARGET = nonmerge
NETPBMLIBTYPE=unixstatic
NETPBMLIBSUFFIX=a
STATICLIB_TOO=n
CFLAGS = -O3 -ffast-math  -pedantic -Wall -Wno-uninitialized -Wmissing-declarations -Wimplicit -Wwrite-strings
CFLAGS_MERGE = -Wno-missing-declarations
LDRELOC = ld --relocateable
LINKER_CAN_DO_EXPLICIT_LIBRARY=Y
JPEGHDR_DIR = ramdisk/home/knoppix/Desktop/jpeglib
JPEGLIB = libjpeg.so
NETPBM_DOCURL = http://netpbm.sourceforge.net/doc/
```

Bei JPEGLIB wird ja libjpeg.so vorgegeben bei der Installation aber libjpeg.a erstellt oder handelt es sich dabei um was anderes?

Muss das JPEGHDR_DIR Verzeichnis nach obiger makefile jpeglib oder lpeginstall sein?

Danke schonmal


----------

